# Don't bring home movies to family party



## debodun (Dec 6, 2015)

We're having our family holiday get-together today. I have old home movies of the party from 1962 that I had put on a DVD. I offered to bring it to the party, but was told not to because so many relatives in the old movie had passed on and it might be emotionally stressful for others to see it. I just thought it would be nostalgic. Would you find it traumatic to see old home movies?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

Personally from that long ago..I would LOVE to see them, to see people from over 50 years ago when they were young, or elderly relatives that I may have not remembered because I was too young, would be fantastic!! ..but clearly someone in your family feels that it would be too upsetting so you better not take it...however, if it was me, I'd let the rest of the family know I had the film, and if they wanted to see it any other time they'd be welcome..


----------



## Cookie (Dec 6, 2015)

I noticed that people do not usually want to watch home movies or look at photographs or slides at a party, it can be pretty tedious or boring and some people might find it emotionally trying.  I've seen  people leave a gathering when someone brought out pictures. I think maybe save it for another occasion for those who wish to see them.


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2015)

I would be delighted to see old family movies from holidays.  It's so much fun to see how we all looked back then and to reminisce about those who are no longer with us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

I agree with Cookie.  Nobody I know would like to see a home movie of a past party during a holiday get together.  The party that day should be enjoyed to the fullest, not viewing some celebration from the past.  That takes away from the fun of the moment of the present get together.

  If anything I'd try and record some nice things from this holiday party.  Tapes like this can be viewed at any time, they shouldn't be shown during a holiday celebration, especially if they would cause any discomfort or depressed thoughts to any of the guests there due to loss of their loved ones.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2015)

Most people don’t want to sit and watch home movies or vacation movies.  Exception is when viewing them is the reason for the get together.  Otherwise people roll eyes behind host’s back or think of some reason why they need to get home.


----------



## Linda (Dec 7, 2015)

When we get together with people I want to talk and visit with them.  I would like to see old videos another time, maybe with just one or two people who really want to watch.  At our son's memorial his friend had my husband and I and our daughter go in and watch a video of our son with friends back at the pond.  He was rowing a boat around instead of up on the bank partying with the others.  It was from 9 or 10 years back and only about 10 minutes long.  That was enough and he didn't make all the others come in and watch it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2015)

"Would you find it traumatic to see old home movies?"

No.  BUT, if a loved one in the movie had passed, then yes, I might find it so.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Cookie.  Nobody I know would like to see a home movie of a past party during a holiday get together.  The party that day should be enjoyed to the fullest, not viewing some celebration from the past.  That takes away from the fun of the moment of the present get together.
> 
> If anything I'd try and record some nice things from this holiday party.  Tapes like this can be viewed at any time, they shouldn't be shown during a holiday celebration, especially if they would cause any discomfort or depressed thoughts to any of the guests there due to loss of their loved ones.




I agree, Seabreeze.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 7, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Most people don’t want to sit and watch home movies or vacation movies.  Exception is when viewing them is the reason for the get together.  Otherwise people roll eyes behind host’s back or think of some reason why they need to get home.



I agree, AC.  Home movies can be very upsetting to some, and boring to others.  At a holiday party, folks want to enjoy Christmas present, not Christmas past.  Some people (myself included) tend to feel sort of blue during the holidays, and seeing movies of way back when would make that worse, at least it would for me.


----------

